# sap fascia mounting hardware



## j_evans01 (Dec 23, 2007)

does anyone have or know where i can get mounting hardware for the sap front fascia? i managed to find one, but i need those double ended screws used to hold it on...

jon, 05 CGM
[email protected]


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Hey jon.... Welcome to the forum.

Not sure what double ended screws you need, there are none.
Mounting the front facia: 
This is the mounting hardware that comes with the Kit:

Front fascia Extension qty: 1
License plate bracket qty: 1
Pushpins qty: 4
Rivets qty: 2
U-clips qty: 2
screws qty: 2

You will also need 2 sided tape.

The rivets go with the license plate bracket and are drilled into the bumper.
The lower grille is molded into the fascia.

The double sided tape is located on the top edge of the fascia.
The 4 push pins are located on the underside of the front fascia. 1/8" holes are drilled then enlarged to 1/4" for the push pins to press into to secure the bottom of the fascia to the bumper.

The 2 pan head screws are located; one on each side of the front lower fender well. They secure the sides in the fender well. 

I have no idea what the U-clips are for, there is no mention of them in the assy process, I am assuming they are for the license plate application.

That is all the hardware there is. There is no double ended screws. 

Kind of a long winded answer to your question but I hope the overview will help you.

The push pins are 1/4" in dia. As far as length, you can measure the total thickness of the bumper and fascia and buy accordingly. You may be able to find push pins at a hardware store. 

Some time ago there were directions on line for a permanent installment of the front fascia. This encompasses pop riveting it on from behind the bumper and there is what is called a "newly developed attaching screw" There is no further details on that screw but it looks like it screws into a hole and the other end appears to be a rivet.


----------



## j_evans01 (Dec 23, 2007)

maybe it's the rivets that i'm looking at. there are approx 8 of them on the back of the fascia that are screwed into the fascia, from what it looks, you drill the holes in the bumper, put the fascia on feeding the rivets through the holes, then secure them from inside the bumper, i'm missing 3 of them, and the double sided tape most likely won't survive a repaint. the other pieces i'm sure the shop can improvise.


jon, 05 CGM
[email protected]


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

j_evans01 said:


> maybe it's the rivets that i'm looking at. there are approx 8 of them on the back of the fascia that are screwed into the fascia, from what it looks, you drill the holes in the bumper, put the fascia on feeding the rivets through the holes, then secure them from inside the bumper, i'm missing 3 of them, and the double sided tape most likely won't survive a repaint. the other pieces i'm sure the shop can improvise.
> 
> 
> jon, 05 CGM
> [email protected]


That install was deviated from the "official" installation instructions. As far as the tape, they should have double sided tape on hand. That is just at the top which secures the top portion of the fascia to the bumper. I'm surprised the rivets weren't employed to eliminate the tape procedure. I would think a body shop would be able to improvise an installation for you. 

The only thing I wouldn't like is the holes in the bumper from the rivets. If for any reason you want to eliminate the fascia, there will be holes in the bumper. The way the instructions from Pontiac is, you can remove the fascia with no visible holes in the bumper, with the exception of the 4 holes on the underside of the bumper, that you could plug. 

Good Luck getting it done.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Hey jon.... Welcome to the forum.
> 
> Not sure what double ended screws you need, there are none.
> Mounting the front facia:
> ...


Speaking of FASCIA, didn't GM offer a sport version of their front fascia
[ bumper ] . my curent one needs to be repaired and if they have to replace it I might put a different type on the front. Do you know of anyone who offers a different type or style lower front bumper.
THANKS


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

The only fascia GM offers that I am aware of is the SAP fascia. Anything other than that is after market.

You can try different parts places for replacement front ends one is...

2005 Pontiac GTO Sport appearance pkg - Parts.com


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> The only fascia GM offers that I am aware of is the SAP fascia. Anything other than that is after market.
> 
> You can try different parts places for replacement front ends one is...
> 
> 2005 Pontiac GTO Sport appearance pkg - Parts.com


THANKS


----------

